# Tournament norms?



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey all. Me and my friends have been playing a bunch of fantasy lately and using our best attempts at super competitive cheese lists. Recently though we began wondering what is normal at your average tournament (not ard boyz and not super comped uber fluff tournies). I have played fantasy for many years but have never actually gone to a tournament other than ard boyz and I was just wanting to know the kind of lengths they go to with soft scores so that I can adjust my army accordingly.


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Usually 2250 points with painting and comp scores. So cheesy lists will never win tournaments because they get comp scores of 0 screwing you in the end. Usually no special characters. Most of the ones I've played go for 3 games sometimes 4 and you get victory points based on objectives so it's not just see if I can beat down my opponent. Most Rogue Trader Tournaments are run this way and that's the norm for any type of competitive tournament. Tournaments run by gaming clubs or stores might not have painting or comp scores but those are usually just for fun and not very competitive at all.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Official GW GTs have no comp scoring.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Is there a specific list of things that will bring your score down or do you just have to use your best guess about what may or may not be too powerful?


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

If you're referring to comp scores your comp score is based on judges and your opponents. There's no set list but there are common things that usually get comped such as 2 war hydras, multiple stegadons, etc. It really depends on the judge and your opponent. At least that's my experience from tournaments. You may want to check tournaments beforehand to be sure there is even a comp score though before you worry too much about it. You could always post a list here asking what people who have played in comped tournaments would think.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=43774 Thats my list. 

Would 11 casting dice be seen as excessive? And how about puppet?


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wiccus said:


> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=43774 Thats my list.
> 
> Would 11 casting dice be seen as excessive? And how about puppet?


Not familiar with WoC so I can't really say too much. It is however at least not DE, VC, or daemons so that always helps with the score your opponent gives you:so_happy:. Again, you'd have to check the tournament rules even before making a list cuz if there is no comp score, cheese it up. As for the power dice, I've been in tournaments where you are not allowed to generate more than 9 power dice. You can still have lvl 4 and 3 lvl 2's but they can only get 9 power dice. Not sure how that DE spell works for that I think they can only start with 9 and generate more through spells. Anyways, have you played in any of these tournaments, or at least have an idea what tournament you would like to do if it's a big one. I generally play adepticon which goes with a RTT type ruleset here http://www.adepticon.org/?page_id=3. Being from Chicago, this is the big tournament around here so most of the smaller tournaments are based off of this one so I generally make lists from this.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

That chaos list looks a little cheesey, but its a tournament so stink that place up, besides there will be much cheesier lists there than yours. Though as Jester said you should definatly check the rules as far as that kinda stuff goes.


----------

